# Fords a'gathering @ Gravel Point



## CarCrazyDiecast (Jan 11, 2007)

Some of the main "high priests" of the local Gravel Point Vintage Ford Owners Association got together the other day to work out plans for their up-coming and much anticipated All Ford Show. Members of the "Deuce Group", however, were away in town doing other stuff, like visiting Maxine's Bar. They're not much into all that planning and organizing rigmarole. Yet they had one important representative there, no less than THE "high priest", though, in the form of the owner of the custom '32 coupe- Big Ted. Big Ted started the whole GP Vintage Ford Owners Association way back when. No, he won't be real angry at the missing "Deuce Group" members. How could he be? They all drive '32s too. He knows where his loyalties are. And every one of them, for sure, will be present at the big All Ford Show with their fancy rides.

All models are plastic, 1:24 scale, built in the early 1960s.

Thanks for looking....


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Look great. Must be a dusty road leading into the point.  

:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------

